# Did L3.56 improve your 622? (Take Two)



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

This poll actually is two polls in one.

*Poll 1 (How is your 622 behaving after getting L3.56?) *
Pick one of the First three choices to indicate how your 622 is behaving after you received the update.

*Poll 2 (How is your 622 behaving compared to previous version?) *
Pick one of the 2nd group of choices to indicate how your 622 is behaving after you received the update.

(If you voted in the first poll, vote again I forgot to make it multiple choice)


----------



## BIGBALDITO (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't think any update could help my 622. They are sending me another overnight supposedly. Problems were small at first, but got worse with every update till it finally would just keep locking up about once an hour.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

For me, L3.56 was a major step forward in reducing the frequence of audio dropouts. I think there are still some sound issues since I still hear buzzing or stuttering sounds after skipping forward.

I did have some some issues with my last recording of Desperate Housewives with sound dropping out for many seconds. Largest chunk was during the deposition scene. It did not come back upon replay so the symptoms are different this time and may be a signal issue. I do find it odd that the picture was perfect and just the sounds was gone. 

I am seeing major picture corruption more often now. This is where the entire picture disappears to be replaced by wild patterns of colored blocks. This too is likely to be a signal issue since replay doesn't fix it. I just don't remember seeing behavior like this before the last two updates.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

Wouldn't it be great if ALL ViP622 owners knew about this forum and would vote?

I am a future (next wednesday) owner of a ViP622, so I can't vote yet.


----------



## churoval (Aug 2, 2005)

I still have the stuttering video problem that crops up every day or two, but now I also have audio dropouts on HD channels which I've never had until 3.56.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Video stuttering accompanied by the audio drop outs on dolby digital channels and my favorite; The Screaming Black Screen of DEATH !!

They need to fix this receiver in the next software update. It is inexcusable to have this many audio /video problems on the flagship receiver that is based on the mostly rock solid 942 receiver. I really don't see what the problem is with this software. They have had dual tuner receivers in both hd and sd for going on three years. Why must every receiver be built from the ground up? Can't we take the existing software that works and build from that?  

Come on Dish get it FIXED NOW!!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Mike the 622 is based on the 942 and is not a ground up design and implementation. Also from what I read from the poll responses, it seems like 3.56 was a step forward for most of the 622 users. I am sorry to hear some feel that they took a step back.


----------



## Manke (Dec 27, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Video stuttering accompanied by the audio drop outs on dolby digital channels and my favorite; The Screaming Black Screen of DEATH !!
> 
> They need to fix this receiver in the next software update. It is inexcusable to have this many audio /video problems on the flagship receiver that is based on the mostly rock solid 942 receiver. I really don't see what the problem is with this software. They have had dual tuner receivers in both hd and sd for going on three years. Why must every receiver be built from the ground up? Can't we take the existing software that works and build from that?
> 
> Come on Dish get it FIXED NOW!!


Mike, I'm with Ron. I have two friends with 622s. They as I had the audio problems and drop outs prior to 356. After 356 the 622 seems to be near rock solid on all three machines.

One question, Have you done a Hard Boot (unplug and plug) to the 622 after the update? My 622 was a little squirrelly after 356 untill I did. Both my friends did the Hard boot as a matter of procedure.


----------



## DucTape (Feb 18, 2006)

Audio and video drop outs for on recorded and live viewing which is the same as before 356. Doesn't seem to reboot any longer but it only did that a couple of times since I have had it.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Manke said:


> Mike, I'm with Ron. I have two friends with 622s. They as I had the audio problems and drop outs prior to 356. After 356 the 622 seems to be near rock solid on all three machines.
> 
> One question, Have you done a Hard Boot (unplug and plug) to the 622 after the update? My 622 was a little squirrelly after 356 untill I did. Both my friends did the Hard boot as a matter of procedure.


 Yes I do a hard boot - EVERY DAY now. I do one each night before primetime shows start to prevent any problems with my shows. The audio drop outs on dolby digital shows totally sucks. The video stutter on ALL CHANNELS both ota and satellite is unforgivable on a $700.00 peice of equipment that is designed for hd viewing.

The new one today is a reverberation I get when I skip forward through shows , when I stop skipping . I have even started seeing a pixelation of the picture to accompany the reverberation when I skip. I am a heavy user of my 622 with a lot of timers and movies recording and being recorded all day long.

I own two of the 622s and my second one in the master bedroom doesn't suffer from the symptoms of my first one in the livingroom. It is used for light viewing for my 5 year old son in his bedroom. My wife watches it in the master bedroom for HGTV and other shows that conflict with my shows in the living room. So I wonder if how much you watch or use the receiver effects the amount of bugs you see.

Either way I would like it fixed and like yesterday. I miss the stability of my two 942s that I enjoyed for close to 10 months.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I've had my 622 hooked up for just over 24 hrs. If it keeps acting the way it is now I will ask Dish to turn my 942 back on. The OTA tuner is worse than the 942. It is touchier than the 1 in the 942 which was a bit of a problem. This is my 6th HD receiver. It is just as buggy as the old units I have had. I was 1 of the original guinea pigs for the 942 and even had the direct line to them for a while to work out the bugs. I have already had to speak to the 622 team (same team as 942 just moved over as the 622 name). Was told that this unit wouldn't pick up the OTA analog channels and they didn't know if it was going to. So thaey are giving me the locals from Dish for 1 mnth gratis. Right after I had them download the sat locals the analog OTA's showed up. That is OK but can't use the DVR features on them. Have noticed the audio drop outs last nite on the 1st movie I DVR'd. As w/ the 942 and from what I know of other Dish products it is a work in progress. Dish seems to beleive that they need to get the product out in the field and then work out the bugs. One thing that I noticed right off the bat was the Fan on the unit is a lot noisier that the 942. My guess is they have crammed more stuff in box and it is gonna run hotter so they have put a higher CFM fan inside. Hope this isn't gonna be like most of the old C/Ku systems and runs hot and in a couple of yrs the pwr supply goes belly up. Rebuilt so many of those that I got to where I could do it in my sleep.


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

Ive had my 622 since 4/1 and I also have experienced the annoying sound dropouts....also, while watching the sopranos last night, i had a slight audio delay....it might have been due to recording it and Family Guy at the same time
?? Im not sure.

So far, its been buggier than my 942 was.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll revise my previous comment to include a new bug that I'm seeing. Ocassionally programs that I've recorded refuse to play back. The symptom is a black or purple screen and video that does not seem to play. I can fast forward and see ocassional frames but hitting play returns me to the black screen. If I switch to another recording it plays fine. Go back to the problem one and it doesn't play. I reboot the 622 and the problem recording now plays fine.

I've seen this happen on both SD and HD recorded material. I don't have OTA.


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

My Fox HD OTA last night was acting up....I watched The Simpsons and Family Guy recorded....the commercials were messed up. The picture was digital garbage basically, but when the shows started, it was fine.....very odd.....i never saw that with my 942, but who knows, maybe it was just an issue with the signal last night.


----------



## cbcampbell (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm new here, and I don't have anything new to add, but if Dish reads this....

I have a week old 622, loaded L3.56 from the get go. 

Audio dropouts are fairly common on recorded playbacks. Rare or non-existent on live mode. The dropouts are too bad to ignore, i.e., if they don't get fixed, I will lose the 622.

Video stuttering is less common - seen so far only on live mode. 5 second delay seems to mitigate this. I can live with that - at least for now. 

I have done some testing, and I'm reasonably sure the video jerkiness is not related to signal quality. FWIW I have not seen this on OTA channels.

I do see sound sync issues on OTA, and I have convinced myself this is NOT the fault of the 622. 

The audio dropouts are not consistent with the recorded mpeg. i.e., if i replay through the dropouts, they don't always occur in the same places.

thanks.


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

I have the latest software version and I am also noticing video jerkiness and occasional audio dropouts....very frustrating since my 942 worked brilliantly without bugs! I assumed (bad me) that this unit would be virtually the same....hopefully, they will resolve these in the near future.

Do we each need to call tech support and let them know about these things? or is it best to just wait?


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Apr 5, 2006)

I have had the 622 for nearly a month now and thought I was one of the lucky ones when it came to video and audio problems. However, the past two days have been miserable for me. Yesterday, my local HD channels had both video jerkiness and the machine gun audio stuttering. Reset the receiver three times before giving up. Today, even ESPN HD had video stuttering. My 942 never had any issues at all (glad I kept it and traded in the 811 instead). Makes one grit ones teeth. There seems to be no rhyme or reason to my video/audio problems. 
Fortunately, no issues so far with the HDMI connection. There, I just jinxed it...:grin:


----------



## K4LK (Mar 11, 2003)

I was playing with the closed captioning settings (font/size) while playing something off the hard drive. Box crashed and rebooted. Geez!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

K4LK said:


> I was playing with the closed captioning settings (font/size) while playing something off the hard drive. Box crashed and rebooted. Geez!


 You need to quit playing with your box man!:sure:


----------



## pwherr (Jul 14, 2004)

I have 2 622's.One I just got today.The first one the only prob is the stuttering video.The second one about every couple of hours it pops then a weird screech then black sceen and lock up.A reset fixs everything for a while then again.Is this a software prob or hardware prob?Scares the crap out of you when it does this and you miss 10 min of your show.


----------



## musicmaker2020 (Apr 19, 2004)

My biggest issue is if I pause a show after 3.56 and play it back sometimes the picture distorts and comes back. Does it on all channels including OTA.

Another BIG issue is that all TV's that are hooked up via RF coax now have an audio popping issue on all channels that was not there in 3.55.

Ive done several hard resets with no help.


----------



## baldar (Mar 25, 2006)

I've had my 622 for about 6 weeks. Before the upgrade to 3.56, I had to soft reboot it every two or three days to keep is functioning correctly.

After the upgrade, I have to soft reboot it every day and pause 90% of the programs for 8 seconds in order to stop the jerky video and non-synced sound. I've tried hard reboots. It doesn't help any more than a soft reboot. It's manageable, but not much fun. Recall and PIP functions are not really usable.

I hope this is corrected soon.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What do you mean balder that PIP and recall are not really usable. Are you seeing this on all stations. Are you seeing Jerky video on everything you watch. I have seen the Jerky video on one program I was watching. I would like to see if I can reproduce it on my box if someone has a program where it always happens or does it seem random?


----------



## baldar (Mar 25, 2006)

Ron - When I say functions are not usable, I am referring to the difficulty of using a unit that is almost always paused eight seconds behind live (in order to sync audio and stop jerky video.) 

I don't consider the recall function usable because when I am on a station where I am eight seconds behind live, then hit recall, I then have to tell it to go to live mode and then when I get to the new channel, I have to pause it for eight seconds if I decide I want to watch it. If I want to to back to the original channel, I have to change to live mode and then pause for eight seconds on the new station. When I use the recall function on the 622, I spend too much time punching buttons and waiting. The function of this button, it seems to me, is so a viewer can quickly check things. You can't do that when this unit is eight second behind live, which is much of the time. That is what I meant by not really usable. If I just decide I don't want to watch the new show I am watching I can certainly get back to the original channel by hitting recall. It's just not fast enough for dedicated sports watching, which is what I use the recall function for. 

As far as the PIP, I remember it not working correctly in paused mode and haven't used it much, but now it seems to work fine. Probably my mistake, or maybe it's corrected now with the new upgrade. 

As far as channels, it is much more likely to start when I am viewing HD channels. If I change channels a lot, it happens faster. Once it starts, it gets steadily worse and until it has to be rebooted. I rarely watch over two hours of tv without the audio and video problems starting. Rebooting is every day now. 

With all this being said, I do consider it manageable, if somewhat tedious. And still better than Time Warner.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Baldar. I know understand the point you were trying to make.

Well I personally don't consider having to reboot a couple times a day acceptable and the reason I probe is to try and determine if the problem is hitting users randomely or if we can somehow determine a reproducable pattern. If we can do that, it makes it a heck of a lot easier for a developer to squash and test that it is squashed. 

As for the recall.. 
Try using the Pip Swap button know that PIP seems to work. 

When you get the jerky video, does changing the channel fix it?


----------



## baldar (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm glad to discuss. I used to repair electronics and I know what you mean about a reproduceable pattern.

Strictly speaking, changing channels does not fix it. If the satellite HD channels are affected, changing to another one does not help. Sometimes the satellite HD channels are affected and the satellite SD channels are not. Then changing from the HD to the SD channel fixes it, but it is just as bad or worse when I change back to the HD channel. 

The satellite HD channels are first to go. Then the satellite SD. Last are the OTA channels, both SD and HD. I can have unwatchable satellite HD and perfect OTA HD, but not the other way around. The longer I use it the worse it gets. Turning it off does not help, nor does the 3 am update the 622 does.

The easiest fix is to jump back ten seconds. But that doesn't work often enough. If I pause for eight seconds, it usually fixes it. If that does not work I do a soft reboot which has fixed it every time but once. That time I had to unplug it to get a fix.

I haven't been able to see a pattern except the longer I use it the worse it gets and the fact that it always is worst in satellite HD - then sat SD - then OTA.

Before L3.56, the jerky video and lack of audio sync were not as persistent as they are now. However, I no longer have blackouts on HD channels and my recorded shows play more smoothly with the L3.56. I hope they iron out the other bugs in the next software.


----------



## jaydude (Mar 18, 2006)

glad i checked this forum before upgrading to a 622! I was first given the venerable 924 (942?) when i signed up last month as I wanted HD AND DVR. When HD would not work with the 924, despite my installer arguing with Dish Net for 1/2 an hour over the phone about it, I finally ended up with a 411 (no dvr of course) for Plasma/HD and 311 for SD set. It seems it does not pay to be cutting edge with receivers ! I still want dvr capabilities though, do folks recommend Tivo or some other brand/method (stand alone DVR?) for recording live TV? I guess I will have to figure out how to connect yet one more device to existing setup which is 411 via HDMI to Panasonic 50 phd8uk Plasma then stereo receiver (for all audio) and finally dvd player- RGB to Plasma). Oh what fun. :lol:


----------



## kojak_nyc (Feb 22, 2006)

With the latest upgrade, I noticed that occasionally, I get video dropouts while watching recorded content, both in HD and SD. Audio has been rock solid, despite an occasional sync problem that goes away when I change channels.

The dropouts are strange - in the middle of a recorded program, the screen goes to black for a second but the sound continues normally. The picture returns and all is fine. If I rewind to replay the segment, it plays normally.

Strangely enough, this only happens with shows recorded AFTER the upgrade. Shows recorded previously do not show any problems.

For the record, live TV, be that through the 622 or my TV's tuner have no problems. The 622 is connected to my TV via component connections (the HDMI cable is shipping now as I type). The shows that had problems were recorded in three circumstances:

1) recording a show while watching live TV
2) recording a show while watching a recorded show
3) recording a show while the 622 was off and no one was in front of it.

Tom


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

L356 seems to have fixed at least one of my problems. The unit no longer reboots when switching from 4x3#2 to 16x9 and vice versa.


----------



## Scott Spillers (Apr 15, 2006)

I am seeing fewer instances of the video studder, but it still happens once every few days. I have not had any audio dropouts since v3.56 was installed, but I do get a short buzz sometimes after skipping forward or back.


----------



## poncaguy (Apr 10, 2006)

Had my first 622 for a week now, traded my very good 921 for it. Liked it so well, ordered another or my bedroom (26" Sharp LCD), trading in my 508 and 211. Have had none of the problems listed, but I can't get OTA channels, too far from Oklahoma city, so can't comment on those problems.


----------



## Kerry D (Feb 18, 2006)

I have had the 622 since February 28 and has worked quite well with a few problems.

On April 9, while watching ESPN2HD Live Drag Racing in Las Vegas, the closed captioning would display garbage. Then towards the last 20 minutes of the show it shut down. It did this 3 times within 15 minutes.

On a 3 occasions, the video has been stuttering, jumpy, on all channels, which also was jumpy on replaying the same video from the DVR. Shutting down and unplugging has always fixed the Stuttering video. This seems to only happen to TV1, not TV2

Otherwise, no perceived problems, just a couple of shutdowns in the middle of the night.

I really like this receiver even with a few bugs in it.

Kerry


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

This is my 2nd 622 box, initially ok, but now daily video stuttering almost daily spontaneous reboots


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I shouldn't have said I had no problems. Last night I changed from an OTA channel to CNN (during a commercial) I saw a 1 foot wide (about 25% of screen) vertical band in the entire left quadrant of the screen with muted grays reds in odd patterns. Channeled up and down same results, Returned to OTA and had horizontal multiple images (horizontal lock problem) Changed to HD satellite channel same issue. Turned unit off, waited about 30 seconds, turned it back on everything was fine. ?????????????


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

Kerry D said:


> On a 3 occasions, the video has been stuttering, jumpy, on all channels, which also was jumpy on replaying the same video from the DVR. Shutting down and unplugging has always fixed the Stuttering video. This seems to only happen to TV1, not TV2


I had wondered if there might be some correlation to which "TV" is being used - especially in single mode.

I'd like to understand better what the internal architecture of this box is, and *exactly what* is switched when going from TV1 to TV2 (using the swap button)?? How does this relate to watching a recording and then hitting swap? Sometimes it appears as though "half" the machine is hung up but the other "half" is OK, and this relates to recordings as well as tuners.

I wonder how many of the people who do not see any problems just happen to be using the "better half" of the box all the time - if this even makes sense?


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

Had my 622 for a week and notice that it has trouble keeping up with fast action. Example... Discovery HD on Monster Garage. When they introduce the team, the camera does a fast sweep around the person. With the942 the action was smooth and complete but with the 622 the picture just seems to pixalte and come apart in those sections with the fastest movement. Noticed this on other channels with fast action too. It seems the CPU is having trouble keeping up.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Gutter said:


> Had my 622 for a week and notice that it has trouble keeping up with fast action. Example... Discovery HD on Monster Garage. When they introduce the team, the camera does a fast sweep around the person. With the942 the action was smooth and complete but with the 622 the picture just seems to pixalte and come apart in those sections with the fastest movement. Noticed this on other channels with fast action too. It seems the CPU is having trouble keeping up.


This may not be the fault of your 622. I have seen this on my 921's and an 811 when I had it. I think that a compromise to the data bit rate may be part of the problem. Maybe in the future the MPEG-4 may help in keeping the pixelization with faster motion to a minimum.


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

After the update, my HDMI to my Vizio P50HDM Plasma no longer works. I have it working via the component input now.. I have tested each of the two HDMI inputs with my Oppo 971H (with a DVI to HDMI cable), and they both work. I have powered the 622 off at least 4 times, and let it fully reboot. I have also done the "factory defaults". none of this made any difference.

Calling Dish Network, they are having reports of the HDMI no longer working with certian TV's, the Vizio among them.

Great update, Dish Network.

Mitch


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

still very stable, but may be developing a case of "hamsters" in the drive. Had only a geometry problem until i reported I had an "A" unit. First the weird bar deal which only occurred once. Now, on two separate occasions the channel guide has locked in the HD channels only. The first time I rebooted. The second time it occurred after I paged down once from channel 105. I turned off the guide and the channel had been on 101 when I started the guide was again on, hit the guide button back to normal.


----------

